# Alaskan Malamute Pup Size



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello, hello!

Firstly, we're new here, so; pleasure to meet you all!
Looking forward to getting stuck in 

After a long, long period of research and planning, we have finally arranged to adopt our first malamute puppy. I will be meeting the breeder very very soon for the usual Q&A session and, if all goes well, the puppy will be ours to take home in mid-December. I still haven't decided on a dog or a bitch yet!

Despite all my research, however, there is still one thing I just can't work out;
Would anybody know some average sizes for an 8-9 week-old Mal?
I have a choice of carriers to prepare to pick it up in, and have no idea what size to pick... And I would also like to buy it a collar before I bring it home- but the only info I can find is on the sizing for adult Malamutes.

In any case, we're very excited, and thank you for any help you can give


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

probably somewhere between 6 and 8 kilos i would imagine
so xxl cat size


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

collar size maybe 10 inchs or so


good luck with your new pup


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome!! 

How exciting! Soz cant help with how big they would be. Good luck with your new puppy though, how are you going to be able to wait till you can pick him up? It would kill me, id be soo excited! 

Keep us updated with how it all goes!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Malamute pups are very fat fwuffy little wolfies, but size/weight varies as with any breed hun.

Collar size dont go for "normal" puppy, ive made that mistake  Around 9/10 inches Id say for a half check. Also carrier, the next size up from the smallest if that makes sense but you will need to upgrade it in about 2 weeks so try and get a 2nd hand one and save the pennies


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you all!

I'll get an 8-12 inches collar and hope for the best...
Worst case scenario is he/she will just have to spend the day indoors while I buy a new one! Hehe!
Just want to be as prepared as possible, especially since a decent collar costs the same as 2 or 3 bags of puppy treats 

I absolutely can't wait! I'm losing sleep over it! 
I'll definitely keep you all updated, with pics if I can!

The hardest part will be introducing it to our young cat, I think!

Thanks again!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Booties said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> I'll get an 8-12 inches collar and hope for the best...
> Worst case scenario is he/she will just have to spend the day indoors while I buy a new one! Hehe!
> ...


I totally overestimated how big a collar I would need for my golden retriever, stopped off at [email protected] on the way home (after a v long journey lol) and got her another one.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tillymint and Indi-Dog (Sid&Kira) on here - and I am sure Cravensmum and metaldog - will make you a very reasonably priced bespoke collar if you ask them to and you can get them to make one with maximum adjustment.

This is my new puppy's Indi-Dog collar and he has a Tillymint one for his next one - I have let it out every one of the three days we've had him so far!! .


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It's a tricky question really as Mals can differ so widely in size. The average male Mal is around 35 - 45kgs and that's a wide variation, then you can get the ones at the higher end of the breed standard being well into the higher end if 50kgs. My two boys are 60 & 63kgs, standing 71cms at the shoulder - where as Kali my bitch is 50kgs. Mine are from large lines in general and the pedigree is a large factor in the eventual size. I actually wish mine were smaller, they'd be a lot easier to handle in some respects. 

Collar size I'd go with what you have in mind but didn't buy mine til I got the pups, that way there's no mistake. Be careful with collars, many Mals have larger necks than heads and can slip out if the try and back off. Marty even managed that with a gencon so we don't use them any more. For absolute safety I use a collar plus harness. The harness is for attaching in the car and the collar for walking on a double ended lead so if they slip the collar you still have the harness attached. A half check is your best bet but on a Mal forum I'm on they mostly use a harness for extra safety because of the head/neck size difference. 

As for sex - for me it's boys all the way. There can be same sex aggression but my bitch is any sex aggressive and because if this doesn't even get to mix with the rest of my dogs as she's fought with all but two of them. Lovely girl with people but very dominant with other dogs as I've found many Mal peeps say with their own dogs. Of course there are some sweet girls out there but I'd not take that chance personally. 

You must post pics when you bring pup home. What colour are you going for, or don't you know that yet. Also be sure the parents have clear hereditary cataract eye certs and hip score certificates - one of mine has had two hip replacements and his parents hips don't show any real problems but dad was scored at 28 with the breed mean score being 13, so no dog above that score should be bred from. Unfortunately my two produced Flynn (unplanned) and he had bad hips which you would never had known by looking at the parents. The rest of the litter after four plus years appear okay but doesn't mean they'll never have problems.

Welcome to the forum - not many of us nutters on here, lol!


ETA - if you already have a dog I'd be even more inclined to go for a boy. Marty and Flynn have no problems with my little boys - Kali however does! For me multiple Mals are a 'never again' experience. If they don't get on, they REALLY don't get on!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Malmum said:


> It's a tricky question really as Mals can differ so widely in size. The average male Mal is around 35 - 45kgs and that's a wide variation, then you can get the ones at the higher end of the breed standard being well into the higher end if 50kgs. My two boys are 60 & 63kgs, standing 71cms at the shoulder - where as Kali my bitch is 50kgs. Mine are from large lines in general and the pedigree is a large factor in the eventual size. I actually wish mine were smaller, they'd be a lot easier to handle in some respects.
> 
> Collar size I'd go with what you have in mind but didn't buy mine til I got the pups, that way there's no mistake. Be careful with collars, many Mals have larger necks than heads and can slip out if the try and back off. Marty even managed that with a gencon so we don't use them any more. For absolute safety I use a collar plus harness. The harness is for attaching in the car and the collar for walking on a double ended lead so if they slip the collar you still have the harness attached. A half check is your best bet but on a Mal forum I'm on they mostly use a harness for extra safety because of the head/neck size difference.
> 
> ...


im the total opposite, my boy was same sex insane but Shorty is the sweetest dog ever, just everyones friend including the ones who try and bite her  luck of the draw i guess!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow-ee!

Thank you for the hordes of information guys- and so fast!

I'm trying to put off buying a harness until the pup has grown to a reasonably steady size, purely to save on money, but especially seeing as I can't tell what chest size, etc, he/she will be yet.
If it comes to that, I'll purchase two harnesses, one big and one small.

Your tips and insight are always welcome here. All your dogs look gorgeous and happy!

I'm swaying towards getting a grey and white boy right now, but I might see a completely different one next week and fall in love! In any case, there shall be pictures.

Ta from us once again ;D


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol the mally people have covered what i would say 

With regard to sex im boys all the way, balto (pic below) is my doggy soulmate  love the bones off him even though jenna is a better all rounded malamute 

Good luck and pictures are a must xxx


----------



## sophieanne93 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm with Malmum on this one, my malamute bitch is very same-sex aggressive and can be a bit confrontational with males as well, just depends how shes feeling! With people she behaves like a dream! Our bitch is only 37kg but shes only a year old so possibly more growing time!

As a puppy I found we ended up buying so many collars as she outgrew them so quickly so we ended up just not using them until she was old enough to go out and even then as a pup we just walked her on a harness. We bought her a proper halfcheck collar which was adjustable when she was about 6 months old and that still fits her now 

Good luck with your little bundle, they are hard work but are lovely animals if you put the work in


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I know a bitch Mal who gets on with every animal including the chickens and is even friends with the pet rats, allowing them to just walk all over her literally. Then I also know of some from working kennels who have started a fight over a boy sniffing a patch of grass which is 'hers' and when working on rig has attacked another dog, so it does really depend on luck and lines. Flynn is laid back like his dad with my guys but if push comes to shove will not back down in a fight as he recently proved when out and attacked - that's a Mal trait with either sex, they just don't take kindly to another dogs dominance and give as good as they get. If you have a fight between two Mals as has happened here you have to be prepared to separate them as they wont do it themselves. Even the most laid back of them can really surprise you in a scrap, though the noise is likely the most scary thing between two who live together, although Kali has drawn blood each time shes had one and the boys just cover each other in spit, lol. On the other hand Kali is a dream to walk and shows no interest in any other dog at all, she is also much less likely to push boundaries with me and is very obedient where as the boys act like kids and try to get away with anything they can. 

I'm a boy person though in any breed, to me they are always my babies never quite grow up and that's why I love them soooo much. But then I like to feel needed and they fit that bill very well.


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Malmum.. I can always take your mals off your hands  
They are gorgeous! Maybe we could have some piccys


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Bah!

The only problem I'm having with this forum is that, looking at all your dog pictures, I want one of every breed! 

Maybe I should buy a slightly bigger collar that he/she can grow into in that case... I don't want to keep replacing it every week or two for 6 months...
The pup will be micro-chipped and sleeping indoors, at least to begin with- I want the collar mainly so I can hold it while letting it into the garden (I don't like to let them have free-roam at first to avoid slug-eating, plant-chewing, etc). 
Also for short walks though... Maybe I should get a small harness for that to begin with?

All my dogs have been female so far, cats have been half and half...
So I think maybe it's time for a boy!
We shall see, I guess!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sezzastar said:


> Malmum.. I can always take your mals off your hands
> They are gorgeous! Maybe we could have some piccys


Straight swap okay with you? 

Here's some pics of the beasts!

Flynn - the baby of the house, lol.





































Nosey neighbour with mum (right) 









Marty.





































Queen Kali.




























Some different colours for you Booties. 

This is Amber, Flynn's sister. Classed as red and white like Flynn, huge variations in the red shades.










She lives with their brother Teddy and is a very amicable girl, takes after Marty and not Kali, lol.










Brother Sonny - seal and white.



















Sorry to bombard your thread with my dogs but hope you like them all the same. 

Sezzastar - which one do you want? or perhaps all three!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Now, now, malamutes are not bad things to be bombarded with!!

Those are some _beautiful_ dogs.
I didn't realise I would like the red ones as much as the others (I'm normally a black/white/grey fan, I would have snapped up a dalmatian long ago if it wasn't for their problems)... Oh goodness, you're making the choice even harder!
I will be sure to run to you for advice when my pup is misbehaving or not eating his dry food - you've obviously done a good job with yours!!

On the plus side I get to meet mummy+litter on Wednesday, and having seen pictures, any one of the puppies would melt my heart!
Stand by for a thread entitled "EEEEEEEEEEE!!!!"


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Really looking forward to your puppy thread and what you choose. Roll on Wednesday - getting excited for you now, not fair!!!  

I'll be no help with feeding though as mine are all raw fed, haven't a clue about dry or tinned but plenty on here who do. If ever you fancy trying raw though I'm here to help - again as are many other's here.

Very versatile this place!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Really looking forward to your puppy thread and what you choose. Roll on Wednesday - getting excited for you now, not fair!!!
> 
> I'll be no help with feeding though as mine are all raw fed, haven't a clue about dry or tinned but plenty on here who do. If ever you fancy trying raw though I'm here to help - again as are many other's here.
> 
> Very versatile this place!


I actually love to cook for my pets- I work from home so I have extra time I guess!
They often get variants of soup, mashed potato and fish balls, etc...
Not sure I could do it all the time, or feed them with raw meats though- I'm a life-long vegetarian myself so I wouldn't know what part's what!
Maybe with some guidance...

With that said, I'm going to try the puppy on James Wellbeloved's dry food mixed with puppy (goats) milk, and rotate that with Nature's Harvest wet food I think. At least at first. The last dog was on a vet-recommended dry diet as a puppy, so I'm a bit out of touch with that side of things... Don't want to risk cooking for it as a pup


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well you're okay there then, Mals will eat absolutely anything - socks being a favourite so be warned. Obstruction though is their second biggest killer and living with small dogs and their toys have eaten squeaky toys, tennis ball covers, bandages, socks and even the cats toy. I have been EXTREMELY lucky that they either vomited them up or out the other end but have known two on a Mal forum who died eating a sock. Anything smaller than a clenched fist sized toy should never be given, they have such huge throats that things can easily slip down. Needless to say I don't have small toys or any washing within their reach now and consider somebody up there liked my guys because it could have been so very different!

Hill's diet I do know is not good food and vets make money by advising and selling it, there's loads of info on here regarding other food and if in doubt put up a thread for advice. Marty was why we changed to raw as he is allergic to any grains and raw doesn't have anything like that, just meat of course. He had such runny poo for around three months that changing him to raw was the only thing to firm him up and now all the dogs have it -eight plus years on. I know some Mals who have CSJ dry but other than that I'm in the dark about commercial food.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Ooh, thank you for that info!!

Our Beagle slept with a sock as a puppy so that she could get our scent- it calmed her down a lot...
Good job you warned me not to repeat that trick on the Mal!

I assume the puppy-size chew toys I have will be okay for him/her for the first few months though?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

As long as they are edible puppy chews then that's fine, anything rubber and small for pups to chew on are best avoided just in case. Also Mals being deep chested are at risk of bloat so should not be exercised roughly an hour and a half either before or after being fed as the stomach can twist (torsion) in the cavity. Here's some info in case you haven't already got it. 

Bloat in Dogs

What it looks like. 
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=U1WrT2719yo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=U1WrT2719yo&gl=GB


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh God, now I'm worrying about a dog I don't even have yet! >.<

It says on that site that you shouldn't use a raised bowl-
But another site told me that a raised bowl would help prevent hip problems...

And it's going to be difficult to avoid fat, yeast and alfafa in the pup's food, since everything I have seen includes at least one of them... 

The walking-timing I can handle, though!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I would never use a raised bowl, don't see the need tbh since they are not a giant breed. You won't cause hip problems if the pup doesn't have bad hips in the first place since hip dysplasia is an inherited condition and is genetic. Same as exercise levels many working kennels have their pups in harness at six months and as long as they have come from good health tested lines it's unlikely they'll have any problems, can happen but less likely if their ancestors all have good hip scores. Using a raised bowl enables the dog to take in air when eating/drinking more so than if the head is lower. Water should also not be drank too freely just after exercise as that too has been known to cause bloat, so just a nice drink then lift the bowl for a while at least until the dog has stopped panting. Don't worry bloat is not that common and has been known to happen out of the blue in dogs even without exercise but we need to be aware so as we take proper precautions to avoid it as much as possible.
Some info on hip dysplasia:
http://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co.uk/our-services/surgery/conditions/hip-dysplasia


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

Malmum said:


> I know a bitch Mal who gets on with every animal including the chickens and is even friends with the pet rats, allowing them to just walk all over her literally.


I think I may know this dog 
My male and female have been equally laid back, some breeders breed more for dog to dog sociability than others, it's important to my breeder.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

My astro is a small mal. He's only about 30-35kg. I had a get a small collar off internet as the other ones I bought were too big. good luck with the pup they are awesome dogs to own.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

I think what I'm going to do is buy the pup a collar on the way home...
It's a small detour to the Pets at Home store, but it should make the sizing a bit easier... Just a pity I live in the middle of nowhere.

The puppies are bred to be "small" Mals I think. Not absolutely huge, so I honestly don't think it's worth the risk to buy a normal size collar before he/she is with me.

Thank you for all the great info, Malmum.
We have one of these;
Large Stainless Steel Double Diner by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
For our Beagle. The frame stops the bowls from slipping around, but it is ever-so-slightly raised... Should I buy non-slip plastic floor bowls for the Mal instead?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is some pics of my Mal as a puppy. It'll get you more excited when you get yours


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, my heart is aching!!

What an ADORABLE puppy. Ohhhhh I want to tickle him and roll around on the carpet with him... So sweet!!

I'll let you all in on a little secret; I'm so excited about my new puppy, I have bought an advent calendar so I can count it down like a little kid waiting for Christmas


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Astro says thanks lol. Loving the advent calander idea


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't choose!!!! They are all gorgeous!

I absolutely love Flynn's nose and eyes, and even though I usually go for the black and grey ones, I am loving the red and white!!

Also loving Martys colours, and Kali's eyes are to die for too!!

How about I have all 3 and i throw a collie in with my leo?   The collie does a lot of party tricks, he makes carpets disappear 

Thankyou for the pictures!!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

How about you keep the carpet magician, I keep Flynn and off load the two rouges? 



JulieNoob said:


> I think I may know this dog My male and female have been equally laid back, some breeders breed more for dog to dog sociability than others, it's important to my breeder.


I believe you do know this dog very well and she is an absolute star amongst Mals.  If only all breeders were as good as yours, mind you the owner plays a huge part too and since Flynns altercation recently I've taken ten steps back (again ) which isn't helping him. Confidence plays a very important part in Mal ownership which unfortunately has never been a strong point with me. Just as well I have a good boy otherwise I'd be at a loss!


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Malmum said:


> How about you keep the carpet magician, I keep Flynn and off load the two rouges?


Are you sure about the carpet magician, he can also excavate gardens for free if you think there is any artifacts hidden in the ground and if you want your own Eurotunnel made he has proven experience in that field


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Hi, this is Mieko at 8 weeks. I would say he is on the smaller side of Malls.










He was really good on just a leash and collar, we did get him a Halti harness in medium size when he was about 3 or 4 months but it was far too big for him, think he was 6 months before it fitted.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Ohhhhh he's beautiful! I want mine now!!!

I'll lay off buying him/her a harness until he/she is mostly grown then... And I'll buy a collar on the way back.

This is if the breeder even agrees that I can have one!
I don't live in a huge house, just average-sized, so I don't know if they'll like that... We do have a big-ish garden and live right in the middle of the countryside though...
We'll see! -nervous-


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

What a gorgeous puppy.. hand him over now :w00t: :arf:


----------



## Bugbabe34 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello. Just been reading this thread. We are waiting for our puppy. Deposit taken, should be able to pick him up on the 7th of December, he will be 9.5 weeks old.
Here is a pic








We are going to call him Jake.
So I'm joining you in waiting (for what seems like an age)


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Bugbabe34 said:


> Hello. Just been reading this thread. We are waiting for our puppy. Deposit taken, should be able to pick him up on the 7th of December, he will be 9.5 weeks old.
> Here is a pic
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh I'm so excited for you!!

I'd be about 3 weeks behind you, so I'm totally up for swapping stories!

He looks absolutely beautiful, so congrats on securing him


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

*Little update for everyone who took an interest:*

The breeder gave me the go-ahead on my Mal!! I picked a grey and white boy, purely because we bonded with some through the crate finger-licking 
I'll be picking him up in just over 3 weeks  

There shall be pictures on arrival!

... Now to start panicking over pet insurance, vaccinations- and everything else.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

SOOOO excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Bugbabe34 said:


> Hello. Just been reading this thread. We are waiting for our puppy. Deposit taken, should be able to pick him up on the 7th of December, he will be 9.5 weeks old.
> Here is a pic
> 
> 
> ...


He is lovely, just seen him on Wildpaws


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I was with Argos insurance but at seven years old the yearly premium shot up to £123 a month for Platinum cover for one dog - literally doubled. I'm now with John Lewis (lifetime cover) and downgraded to £3,000 per year each for Kali and Flynn and that's costing £116 for both. Still has all the othrr benefits if liability etc but less vet feed cover - just enough to help me out should i need it. If I had a pup i'd go with Platinum cover of £7,000 Argos or £12,000 with John Lewis because if any orthopaedic problems raise their ugly head, treatment will be expensive. For instance had I only had the £3,000 cover when Flynn was a pup I couldn't have had the £14,000 hip replacement surgery he had. As he's no longer covered by Argos for hip problems and they wouldn't let me down grade I changed to John Lewis. Whatever you choose make sure you go for 'lifetime' as that is renewed every year, money goes back in the kitty even if a condition had been treated before. Per condition pays only once for a condition and even if you don't spend all of the allotted amount in a twelve month period it's not carried over to the following year. 

Personally I'd now go with John Lewis because they allow you to downgrade at a later date if you want.

ETA - When my Mals were young the monthly instalments were £17 rising to £37 at four years old on a Platinum cover, think its more now but not by much when young and according to your post code which also determines the cost. They say vet costs have risen but you need to shop around. Albert Ross a member on here has a great link to look at in his signature. Search him on the members list to have a look.


----------



## Bugbabe34 (Apr 2, 2012)

Booties said:


> Ooooh I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> I'd be about 3 weeks behind you, so I'm totally up for swapping stories!
> 
> He looks absolutely beautiful, so congrats on securing him


Definitely, any time.

Did you take any pictures when you visited your new puppy? Would love to see them


----------



## Bugbabe34 (Apr 2, 2012)

fifemute said:


> He is lovely, just seen him on Wildpaws


Thank you. He is a sweetie. This time next week


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Marty was a lovely looking puppy.










As were Flynns brother and sister.










Flynn started off okay.










But look what happened at four months old!  How ugly is that???










He got there in the end though! 










If your pup grows the ears of a donkey you can be sure he's going to be a big brute.










These are him at two years old, I'm 5'3" and he's even bigger now. Just didn't stop growing!










Mals grow so fast, make sure you enjoy the 'little fluffy bundle' cos it doesn't last long! 

Looking forward to your pics, such an exciting time eh?


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

A Malamute puppy is great.  I've had Nushka 4 months now and i couldn't imagine not having her, she's a dream! Though I was VERY lucky, she's extremely laid back and is an incredibly easy puppy. Hopefully yours will go just as smoothly!!

Nush will be quite a small Malamute I think... I reckon the largest she'd get is about 40kg or so, some of her female siblings are a little over 40kg, some under. I think she's going to be tall, but quite light/willowy for a Mal. She was only 4.5kg when I got her. :001_wub:



















This was comparison between 2 and a half months and JUST turned 5 months. 



















Her now at 6 months:



















With her Bro (who was almost double her weight when we got her!) today.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bless, she is so pretty, can't mistake she's a girlie. Love her goggles. :001_wub:


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Bless, she is so pretty, can't mistake she's a girlie. Love her goggles. :001_wub:


Thanks Malmum!  She definitely looks feminine I think, she has quite delicate features like her mum. These are her parents:

Mum









Dad









As you can see, she has her Dad's markings and colour, but I think her Mum's rather willowy and feminine beauty.

She's not going to be anywhere near the size of your lovely Mal's!!  I do adore all your guys, I love when you post pictures, your pack all look incredible striking.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The bigger they are the more of a handful they can be if they decide to. I would much rather they were smaller tbh, Kali is 50kgs but I haven't spoiled her so I don't have problems - apart from her dislike of the other dogs that is. 
Your girls parents are stunning, no wonder she is so pretty.

Walking Flynn is like walking a donkey foal and he outweighs me by a good 10kgs so is a right fright if he gets frisky when out. Has a heart of gold though and will always be my 'puppy' bless him. I'd be lost without my baby!

Someone I know had second place with her girl in weight pull recently, she pulled just under 25 times her own body weight - hence if they decide to get frisky they can't half shift, lol!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

With regards to size of collar and carrier, can you ask the breeder what she suggests? she will probs know from experience what sizes fit her lines. She might be able to weigh them and measure them too so you have an idea for a carrier.

Weve had my boy (not a mal) just under 2weeks and had to let his collar out a whole. we got the small thinking it goes very small so shall be fine.. nope it was on the tightest whole to begin with and was loose. lol


----------



## Bugbabe34 (Apr 2, 2012)

Malmum that did make me laugh! Ugly? Never lol

Gorgeous puppy pics


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Leam1307 said:


> With regards to size of collar and carrier, can you ask the breeder what she suggests? she will probs know from experience what sizes fit her lines. She might be able to weigh them and measure them too so you have an idea for a carrier.


I did ask the breeder what she recommends, but she told me she doesn't collar her mals until they're ready for walking and get their half-checks. Makes sense, as she owns a lot of enclosed land for them to run about in, so they don't need collaring for the first few weeks really.

I'll bring a tape when I go to pick him up and just pop into [email protected] on the way home. The collar is just a precaution (and to hold him in the garden to avoid slug-eating, etc) at first, really.

I've bought a carrier which should be big enough for the first few weeks. Enough to get him home and get his second jabs done. It'll be a bed for the cat afterwards ;D


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

... Or not!

Turns out I'm picking him up on a Sunday, which means [email protected] will be shut 

New Plan: I'll order 2 different collars online (one puppy collar and lead set, one extra small collar) so they'll range between 18-30cm... Then I can pick up a squeaky toy for his first Christmas too, as [email protected] has a 3 for 2 sale on right now! :thumbsup:

I'm afraid you'll all have to wait until just-before-Christmas for pics... But I might just throw in a little video to make it worth the wait


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Pets at Home are open on Sundays, know that because I went there today, mine is open from 11am to 5pm. 

I didn't put a collar on mine immediately, they don't like them and I felt they had enough to deal with entering a new environment let alone an itchy neck. 
Mal pups aren't wiley little devils trying to escape, they are pretty laid back for the first couple of weeks til they find their feet. Also try to find a collar that doesn't ruin their fur. I use rope ones and I know from the Mal forum that having a collar on too frequently has been known to break the neck fur, leaving you with a scraggy looking ruff. They have fluffier ruffs than Sibes and look weird with a line of smooth fur where the ruff should be.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Pets at Home are open on Sundays, know that because I went there today, mine is open from 11am to 5pm.
> 
> I didn't put a collar on mine immediately, they don't like them and I felt they had enough to deal with entering a new environment let alone an itchy neck.
> Mal pups aren't wiley little devils trying to escape, they are pretty laid back for the first couple of weeks til they find their feet. Also try to find a collar that doesn't ruin their fur. I use rope ones and I know from the Mal forum that having a collar on too frequently has been known to break the neck fur, leaving you with a scraggy looking ruff. They have fluffier ruffs than Sibes and look weird with a line of smooth fur where the ruff should be.


The collar isn't for him to wear immediately, or all the time. I most likely won't have him collared in the house any time (unless it's necessary now and then of course). I'll be taking him in the garden for toilet breaks, though, and I want to encourage him to do his business/dig in a certain section of the garden. Plus we get a lot of slugs and I'll want to give him a little tug if I see him trying to eat something off the floor 

Thank you for the info on [email protected] too, I'll look at my local store's times... Always ordered from them online, so I'm quite excited to go in-store actually


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck with the slug thing, we've got masses of them here, huge too although the frost seems to have got rid of them over the past few nights. None of my lot are bothered with them, even as pups - or snails but I never leave toys/bowls in the garden in case they walk over them leaving a deadly trail. 

These guys fave are hedgehogs, I'm sure they'd just like to give them a sloppy kiss - nothing to do with having a spikey supper!


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Getting so jealous of all these amazing mals!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Booties said:


> ... Or not!
> 
> Turns out I'm picking him up on a Sunday


Expecting pictures on sunday evening now. rrr:


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

Booties said:


> so they don't need collaring for the first few weeks really.


Isn't it recommended to get them used to it at an early age?


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Not this Sunday! It'll be the Sunday before Christmas I'm afraid! They're only 5 weeks old right now 
However the Sunday will bring a whole thread of pics, and a little video if I can manage 

I tend to get them used to their collars at a young age, but I guess from the breeder's point of view; she has 20 or so dogs and several acres of land for them to play together in... Until they're jabbed and ready to run, a couple of weeks isn't going to make too big a difference. Especially if she only collars them for walks as adult dogs...
I'll probably not collar them at home- unlike Flo- as they're far too big and fluffy. We'll be getting used to it when we go out into the garden for toilet training/playtime anyway


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

They don't take long getting used to their collars and a good time to start is at meal times that way they associate the collar with something nice. Little and often at first til they completely ignore that it's on. Kali was the worst with her lead, she literally hated it and fought tooth and nail to being led with it but even that only took half a dozen attempts. I just used to put it on and let it trail behind her picking it up occasionally and encouraging her to walk forwards to a treat. 

The best thing about Mals is their food orientation, they're little porkers who'll usually do anything for food. Even Flynn will ignore a passing dog for a treat BUT it has to be something he cannot resist and dog treats are just not special enough for him. Ashamed say it has to be something sweet and do I use dolly mixtures cut into four if a dog is around. Naughty maybe but far better than the tantrum that can ensue with me struggling to hold my big boy and far less stressful all round. I just take a small portion of food from his ration if I have to use them. Tried all manner of treats, liver cake, roast chicken, hot dog and everything is ignored so dolly mixtures it is!


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Only just spotted this thread so thought that I would post an update of a couple of pups from my last litter. Puppy pics were taken at approx 4 weeks of age


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

And a couple of my boy Akkilo at 10 weeks and 10 months


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

He is beautiful! And he looks huge in that 10week photo!

What a face


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

That is one big pup!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my, how they've grown Naomip. I loved seeing your pups and can't wait til you have some more to ogle over. They grow so fast but then they were huge right from the start, lol!


----------



## Arctic wolf (Dec 9, 2012)

The first time i seen my husky she was tiny. Then when i went back to pick her up to take home she was massive. Malamutes are chunky and can grow to be powerful dogs. Id invest in a husky scooter for when it gets older to show how strong they are. They love to pull so a scooter would be a great idea


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hopefully your Mal will be a bit more interested in a scooter than Flynns brother Sonny is, lol! That boy will just NOT pull! 










Here you go!
An Introduction to Dog Scootering


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you all very much as always!

I was considering doing some training with him for the fun of it, despite wanting him as a pet. He has pretty darn good show pedigree too...
Will definitely have a look into the scooter later on 

Less than 2 weeks to go now! I'm almost wetting myself with excitement :crazy:

... Watch this space for "Oh God guys, someone take my malamute" thread though


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Who are you getting him from?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Booties said:


> Thank you all very much as always!
> 
> I was considering doing some training with him for the fun of it, despite wanting him as a pet. He has pretty darn good show pedigree too...
> Will definitely have a look into the scooter later on
> ...


I'll take him! I'm dying for another.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Booties said:


> Now, now, malamutes are not bad things to be bombarded with!!
> 
> Those are some _beautiful_ dogs.
> I didn't realise I would like the red ones as much as the others (I'm normally a black/white/grey fan, *I would have snapped up a dalmatian long ago if it wasn't for their problems*)... Oh goodness, you're making the choice even harder!
> ...


Congratulations on your new puppy, you must be so excited 

Am interested to know what you meant by the statement above though!


----------

